# Calcium-turkey grit?



## L I Jane (Oct 28, 2014)

I wanted to put calcium into some of my mix for paphs (those that grow on limestone cliffs). Is turkey grit a source ? I know egg shells are but I wanted to use something else other than the shells.


----------



## gonewild (Oct 28, 2014)

Yes turkey grit should work fine. It's usually oyster shell.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 28, 2014)

BTW, supposed to be 2 types of poultry grit:

http://poultrykeeper.com/general-chickens/types-of-poultry-grit

I did not know that... We always gave oyster shells for our hens.


----------



## L I Jane (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks! The old mind is fading.I was thinking that is why I had bought the grit a long time ago but wasn't 100% positive


----------

